# "strange tingling"



## Hawkeye_Pierce (Apr 3, 2008)

Was moving a dimmer rack on stage a few feet. Between it and 100A Disco is about 25 feet of entertianment grade cable terminated to cam-lok's (kinda like welders cable.


When I went to pick up all 5 single pole conductors (L1, L2, L3, Neu, ECG) in my hand, I got a tingling! Cut power and examined the wires-they are almost new with no breaks in insulation so far as I could tell (I looked hard).

What the hell could be causing this?? The cables are rubber insulated quite a bit-to extra hard usage as required. Maybe dirt and grit on the surface?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Stage lighting is a funny thing. Sometimes they use the right cable and sometimes they don't. I personally would take the cords and meg them. It isn't worth finding out during a show that there is a problem. Most of the light cords I have seen are only three pin plugs. It could be they are not wired properly. It tends to be the person with free time that does that type of work, not an electrical pro more often than not.


----------



## Hawkeye_Pierce (Apr 3, 2008)

This is all premade stuff and its single pole:

ex from internets:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

The only type I have ever seen for lighting is these:

http://www.stagelightingstore.com/s.nl/it.A/id.6095/.f?sc=25&category=45310


----------



## Hawkeye_Pierce (Apr 3, 2008)

This would be temp power feeder to a dimmer rack. The dimmer rack then goes to 24 of those 3pin connectors


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

You're referring to the 150a feeders TO the dimmer rack?


----------



## Hawkeye_Pierce (Apr 3, 2008)

Correct.


----------

